# شرح مبسط لبرنامج tekla structure من اخراجى - متتابع



## م-خالد (8 يوليو 2016)

تحية طيبه للمهندسين الزملاء بالموقع و كل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بخير - اخوكم م خالد اقوم بتقديم شرح مبسط لبرنامج تكلا استركشر الغنى عن التعريف - اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء -- هذه اول فيديو و ساقوم فى الايام التاليه بتحميل باقى الشروحات بعد تسجيلها - نامل الصبر معى لان اعمل ولدى اسرة - بارك الله فيكم - وعذرا لانى اول مرة اقوم بعمل فيديوهات ولست محترفا بالفيديوهات وارحب باى ملاحظات لديكم
الرابط التالى على يوتيوب
https://youtu.be/FSDDeucS8xo



م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة التانية - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/RXm-CcYIdmQ





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة الثالثة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/VFo-2d_XpyI





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة الرابعة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/gjh1GBO7AZs





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة الخامسة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/tHQ_RZ3Ras4





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/zsQ1PVeym9E
> 
> رابط المحاضرة السادسة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة السابعة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/n87xgJI_26c





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة الثامنة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/OJMo-IRuI-g





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة التاسعة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/jBLY8HMBLl0
> تحياتى للزملاء المهندسين بالموقع





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة العاشرة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/dyqTZeFNnlU
> تحياتى للزملاء المهندسين بالموقع





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 11 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/F3kUOnkE0vo





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 12 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/jgYvTMKNv58
> 
> اطلب منكم مقترحاتكم بالنسبة للدورة الجديدة التى ساقوم باخراجها عن التصميم الانشائى للمنشات الخرسانية والمعدنية بعد الانتهاء من دورة التكلا - وذلك باستخدام البرامج التالية الاتوكاد والساب والايتابس والسيف ولو حبيتو اضيف الريفيت كمان - انتظر تعليقاتكم





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 13 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/gbSw8w_bDYY





م-خالد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 14 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> https://youtu.be/7e_qQh0o8cw
> كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/6RzWFoVjsm4
> رابط المحاضرة 15 - لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/KN8szr2SyUY
> رابط المحاضرة 16 - لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/xwNUGWYqoFM
> المحاضرة السابعة عشر - تم الرد فيها على بعض الاستفسارات وكذلك شرح لعمل الـ truss





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/mJU7cB_YZ64
> رابط اول محاضرة لشرح tekla structure for concrete building
> 
> في هذه السلسلة ،، سوف اشرح كيفية استخدام برنامج تكلا لعمل نمذجة لمبنى من الخرسانة وكيفية وضع التسليح لجميع عناصر المبنى من ،، القواعد ،، رقاب الأعمدة ،، الميدات ،، الأعمدة ،، كمرات الاسقف والبلاطات الخرسانية و كيفية عمل المخططات التنفيذية الشوب درونج لحديد التسليح وعمل جداول الكميات لهذا المبنى
> مرفق ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم فى الشرح - لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/m8RUF-18G3c
> المحاضرة الثانية لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/33-v0IQq4vk
> المحاضرة الثالثة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء





م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/jLKzGfXQaGs
> المحاضرة الرابعة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (8 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير بشمهندس فيديو ممتاز و شرح راقي جدا 
اذا ممكن شرح تصميم steel archbridge ولو صعب بس لان فيه تفصيلات مهمة للاسلاك و كونكشن 
بارك الله بيك


----------



## م-خالد (8 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس - شكرا للمروك الكريم وتشجيعك- ان شاء الله بحاول - بس خلينا نبتدى واحدة واحدة عشان الناس تاخد البرنامج بالتدريج


----------



## abu_nazar (8 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م-خالد (9 يوليو 2016)

abu_nazar قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكرا لمرورك ياباشمهندس - ان شاء الله بكمل الفيديوهات فى الايام القادمة لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## م-خالد (9 يوليو 2016)

مرفق الصور المستخدمة فى شرح المحاضره الاولى


----------



## م-خالد (9 يوليو 2016)

رابط المحاضرة التانية - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/RXm-CcYIdmQ


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (9 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بشمهندس خالد


----------



## م-خالد (10 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس - شكرا للمروك الكريم وتشجيعك


----------



## م-خالد (10 يوليو 2016)

رابط المحاضرة الثالثة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/VFo-2d_XpyI


----------



## م-خالد (16 يوليو 2016)

رابط المحاضرة الرابعة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/gjh1GBO7AZs


----------



## alomody (19 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس خالد وجزاك الله خيرا على هذة الفيديوهات وواضح ان حضرتك لك معرفه كبيرة فى البرامج الجديدة ممكن حضرتك توضحلنا الفرق بين بعض البرامج زى revit ,tekla فى 3d modeling
advanced concrete ,autocad structural فى اخراج التفاصيل وايهما تفضل استخدامه وامتى 
وشكر


----------



## م-خالد (19 يوليو 2016)

alomody قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس خالد وجزاك الله خيرا على هذة الفيديوهات وواضح ان حضرتك لك معرفه كبيرة فى البرامج الجديدة ممكن حضرتك توضحلنا الفرق بين بعض البرامج زى revit ,tekla فى 3d modeling
> advanced concrete ,autocad structural فى اخراج التفاصيل وايهما تفضل استخدامه وامتى
> وشكر



البرامج متشابهة
التكلا -- متخصص اكتر فى المنشات المعدنية و البريكاست
الريفت -- عالمى ومنتشر جدا ولكن اسهل فى المنشات الخرسانية وتسليحها
الاتوكاد ستركشر ديتالينج - اقلهم وتوقف اصداره من الشركة الام - لانه احتوى فى برنامج النافيس ورك -- ولكنه مش بطال وتفاصيله كتير فى التسليح
الادفانس كونكريت - متخصص منشات خرسانية مسلحه -- برنامج جيد و مفيد 
كل البرامج اعلاه فكرة واحدة مجموعة ال bim ومخرجاتها لوحات شوب درونج كتيرة جدا وكذلك حصر كميات كامل -- التكلا افضلهم فى الاستيل استركشرز -- والريفيت افضلهم فى المنشات الخرسانية المسلحه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## abu_nazar (19 يوليو 2016)

محاضرات جميلة ومهمه في التكلا ارجو من البشمهندس اكمالها ونتمنى ان يكون المنشأ التالي احدى الجملونان او قاعه رياضية شكرا


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (20 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل مهندس خالد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

لكن لى طلب لو امكن ممكن حضرتك تسجلنا ولو نموذج بسيط لتصميم هنجر ستيل لان شرح تصميم مبنى ستيل يكاد يكون منعدم


----------



## م-خالد (20 يوليو 2016)

abu_nazar قال:


> محاضرات جميلة ومهمه في التكلا ارجو من البشمهندس اكمالها ونتمنى ان يكون المنشأ التالي احدى الجملونان او قاعه رياضية شكرا


بارك الله فيك وشكرا للمرور - ان شاء الله بكمل - دعواتكم


----------



## م-خالد (20 يوليو 2016)

Eng zizo_zizo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل مهندس خالد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> 
> لكن لى طلب لو امكن ممكن حضرتك تسجلنا ولو نموذج بسيط لتصميم هنجر ستيل لان شرح تصميم مبنى ستيل يكاد يكون منعدم



شكرا باشمهندس لمرورك - بالنسبة للتصميم البرنامج لايستخدم فى التصميم ويجب ربطه ببرنامج تصميم مثل الاستاد برو مثلا -- البرنامج يستخدم فى الشوب درونج والكميات


----------



## م-خالد (21 يوليو 2016)

رابط المحاضرة الخامسة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/tHQ_RZ3Ras4


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (21 يوليو 2016)

م-خالد قال:


> شكرا باشمهندس لمرورك - بالنسبة للتصميم البرنامج لايستخدم فى التصميم ويجب ربطه ببرنامج تصميم مثل الاستاد برو مثلا -- البرنامج يستخدم فى الشوب درونج والكميات



انا اعلم ذلك مهندس خالد 
انا اقصد شرح لتصميم نموذج على الساب او اى برنامج اخر


----------



## م-خالد (23 يوليو 2016)

Eng zizo_zizo قال:


> انا اعلم ذلك مهندس خالد
> انا اقصد شرح لتصميم نموذج على الساب او اى برنامج اخر



ان شاء الله خير - بس نخلص التكلا الاول - لامانع لدى وشكرا لاقتراحك


----------



## م-خالد (26 يوليو 2016)

https://youtu.be/zsQ1PVeym9E

رابط المحاضرة الخامسة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## almass (26 يوليو 2016)

م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/zsQ1PVeym9E
> 
> رابط المحاضرة الخامسة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء



اعتقد هذه المحاضره السادسه
متابعينك يا بشمهندس...طبعا لسه فاكر رسومات الشوب الدورينج الرائعه اللي نزلتها قبل سنوات في المنتدى
ومنتظرين ابداعاتك في التيكلا
خالص التحايا


----------



## م-خالد (27 يوليو 2016)

almass قال:


> اعتقد هذه المحاضره السادسه
> متابعينك يا بشمهندس...طبعا لسه فاكر رسومات الشوب الدورينج الرائعه اللي نزلتها قبل سنوات في المنتدى
> ومنتظرين ابداعاتك في التيكلا
> خالص التحايا



بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس - عذرا للخطا هى فعلا المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## م-خالد (27 يوليو 2016)

م-خالد قال:


> https://youtu.be/zsQ1PVeym9E
> 
> رابط المحاضرة الخامسة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء



عذرا للخطا - هذه المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## م-خالد (29 يوليو 2016)

رابط المحاضرة السابعة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/n87xgJI_26c


----------



## م-خالد (5 أغسطس 2016)

رابط المحاضرة الثامنة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/OJMo-IRuI-g


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (5 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس


----------



## amrcivil (7 أغسطس 2016)

ممكن ترفع البرنامج


----------



## م-خالد (7 أغسطس 2016)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس



شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م-خالد (7 أغسطس 2016)

amrcivil قال:


> ممكن ترفع البرنامج



فى المحاضرة 8 - وضعت رابط للبرنامج على الميديا فير - فى اليوتيوب فى اول تعليق - تامر ياهندسة


----------



## almass (7 أغسطس 2016)

amrcivil قال:


> ممكن ترفع البرنامج


اتفضل يا بشمهندس روابط مباشره لاحدث الاصدارات

Download Trimbe Tekla Structures v21.1 SR5 Build 18616 x64
Download Tekla Structures 2016 Build 81
Download Tekla Structures 2016 Build 81 Environments
Download Tekla Structures 21.1 x64
Download Tekla Structures 21.1 SR2 Update with Еnvironment​


----------



## almass (7 أغسطس 2016)

*Tekla Tedds 2016 v18.01*













*




Description*

Tekla Tedds powerful software to automate calculations, construction and development. Time-consuming manual calculations and work with spreadsheets (Spreadsheet) Forget the boring, with Tedds all these things, you can automatically and in real time. Comprehensive and large-scale calculations, it is quick and easy and will prevent human errors. Ready templates for documents such as letterhead and logo customized according to company standards and ... saves a lot of time and will improve the delivery of documents and reports. In this release requests valued customers and features a lot of improvements have been added to the program.
*Facilities and features of Tekla Tedds:*



Access to a large range of library construction and development
Input and output are graphically illustrated and live
Eliminating the need for software analysis / Analysis of
The interface is simple and compelling
Ability to work with Microsoft Word (word) - a renowned software and documentation standards
Building frameworks such as beams and skeletal analysis and ...
Using a single common solution for all materials and components
Transparent calculations for simplicity Czech create them
Compare different options for the design and rapid application changes
Consistent and non-contradictory documentation
Improve the quality assurance process
Updated regularly and get the latest calculations and code
Writing, storage and distribution of custom calculations
A range of powerful development tools
Reducing the risk of traditional computing methods
Update your calculations with just a push of a button
Distributed computing and knowledge sharing you with your business.
Using notes and documenting the various schemes
Customize the level of detail when output
Various output formats including pdf
Archiving your calculations and store cards in server
Linking with the calculation of arts Teddli

*LINK

*Download Tekla Tedds 2016 version 18.01


----------



## almass (7 أغسطس 2016)

*Tekla.Structural.Designer.2015.v15.0.0.4*








http://www.4shared.com/rar/Pei0qVIBba/TeklaStructuralDesigner2015v15.htm


----------



## parasismic (8 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر لك مهندس خالد على المحاضرات القيمة.

رجاء، هل يحتاج برنامج التكلا الى إضافات أخرى غير موجودة عند تنصيبه (instal) وهل توجد نسخ قابلة للتنصيب على الوندوز 32 بت؟


----------



## م-خالد (13 أغسطس 2016)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل الشكر لك مهندس خالد على المحاضرات القيمة.
> 
> رجاء، هل يحتاج برنامج التكلا الى إضافات أخرى غير موجودة عند تنصيبه (instal) وهل توجد نسخ قابلة للتنصيب على الوندوز 32 بت؟



نعم يوجد اضافات اسمها تكلا اكستنشنز ولكنها غير مؤثرة جدا مثل الريفيت - انا عندى tekla extension for version 20 - اما نسخ لوندوز 32 ممكن تلاقى فى النت - ولكن الاصدارات العالية من التكلا يفضل تشغيلها على ويندوز 64 لجودة التشغيل - شكرا للمرور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (13 أغسطس 2016)

almass قال:


> *Tekla.Structural.Designer.2015.v15.0.0.4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس - دائما اضافاتك قيمة - بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م-خالد (13 أغسطس 2016)

رابط المحاضرة التاسعة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/jBLY8HMBLl0
تحياتى للزملاء المهندسين بالموقع


----------



## م-خالد (17 أغسطس 2016)

رابط المحاضرة العاشرة - تحياتى ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/dyqTZeFNnlU
تحياتى للزملاء المهندسين بالموقع


----------



## arch nader (17 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور 
شرح ممتاز


----------



## م-خالد (20 أغسطس 2016)

arch nader قال:


> مشكور
> شرح ممتاز



شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس - بارك الله فيك


----------



## abu_nazar (20 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا للبشمهندس خالد على الشرح الجميل ولاهمية الدورة نتمنى تثبيتها وشكرا


----------



## م-خالد (20 أغسطس 2016)

abu_nazar قال:


> شكرا للبشمهندس خالد على الشرح الجميل ولاهمية الدورة نتمنى تثبيتها وشكرا



شكرا جزيلا باشمهندس - بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (20 أغسطس 2016)

رابط المحاضرة 11 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/F3kUOnkE0vo


----------



## noha rashed (23 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (26 أغسطس 2016)

noha rashed قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## م-خالد (26 أغسطس 2016)

رابط المحاضرة 12 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/jgYvTMKNv58

اطلب منكم مقترحاتكم بالنسبة للدورة الجديدة التى ساقوم باخراجها عن التصميم الانشائى للمنشات الخرسانية والمعدنية بعد الانتهاء من دورة التكلا - وذلك باستخدام البرامج التالية الاتوكاد والساب والايتابس والسيف ولو حبيتو اضيف الريفيت كمان - انتظر تعليقاتكم


----------



## م-خالد (30 أغسطس 2016)

رابط المحاضرة 13 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/gbSw8w_bDYY


----------



## م-خالد (14 سبتمبر 2016)

رابط المحاضرة 14 - تحياتى - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
https://youtu.be/7e_qQh0o8cw
كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


----------



## عمر عبدالله (14 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا ..
تقريبا هذا اول شرح البرنامج تيكلا على الملتقى
اتمنى رفع رابط البرنامج ان كان متوفرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2016)

تم تثبيت الموضوع مع الشكر و التحية للمهندس خالد ..


----------



## م-خالد (15 سبتمبر 2016)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ..
> تقريبا هذا اول شرح البرنامج تيكلا على الملتقى
> اتمنى رفع رابط البرنامج ان كان متوفرا



بارك الله فيك - البرنامج موجود فى المشاركات هنا وفى اسفل تعليقات اليوتيوب فى اول محاضرة


----------



## م-خالد (15 سبتمبر 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع مع الشكر و التحية للمهندس خالد ..



ربنا يبارك فيك ياكبير المهندسين


----------



## م-خالد (22 سبتمبر 2016)

https://youtu.be/6RzWFoVjsm4
رابط المحاضرة 15 - لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## إسلام علي (22 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وكتب أجرك
شرح وأسلوب رائع


----------



## محمد العبدالواحد (22 سبتمبر 2016)

ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك كل خير وأنا متابع لشرحك في الدورتين تيكلا والتصميم الانشائي


----------



## م-خالد (24 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا للزملاء المهندسين م اسلام على و م محمد العبد الواحد - بارك الله فيكم


----------



## msoror (28 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا مع اني بشتغل علي البرنامج من فترة الا اني متابع الحلقات ومستمتع بيها وبدورعلي الحلقات كل يوم


----------



## م-خالد (30 سبتمبر 2016)

msoror قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مع اني بشتغل علي البرنامج من فترة الا اني متابع الحلقات ومستمتع بيها وبدورعلي الحلقات كل يوم



شكرا ياهندسة - بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (30 سبتمبر 2016)

https://youtu.be/KN8szr2SyUY
رابط المحاضرة 16 - لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## li0n7eart (2 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## م.ابوبكر البدي (5 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لدي بعض الاسئلة نتمنا عمل شرح لها
1- ربط التكلا مع الساب 2000 اي عمل نمودج تيكلا والتحليل في الساب ويفضل منشا خرساني
2- كيفية رسم بلاطة هوردي ribbed slab
3- استيراد مسقط اوتوكاد واستكمال عمل المنشا في التيكلا 
وشكرا على الشروحات


----------



## م-خالد (16 أكتوبر 2016)

م.ابوبكر البدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي بعض الاسئلة نتمنا عمل شرح لها
> 1- ربط التكلا مع الساب 2000 اي عمل نمودج تيكلا والتحليل في الساب ويفضل منشا خرساني
> 2- كيفية رسم بلاطة هوردي ribbed slab
> ...



بالنسبة لربط التكلا مع الساب والاستاد برو هناك برامج للربط غير متوفرة عندى وساحاول العثور عليها فى النت - البلاطة الهوردى ساشرحها فى التكلا خرسانة والباقى ممكن اعمله شروحات - تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.ابوبكر البدي (17 أكتوبر 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3dU_ChN8SY
هذا شرح للربط بين التكلا والستاد وفيه الردود تجد رابط فيه اداة الربط بين الساب والتكلا
في انتظار الشرح للمنشا الخرساني تكلا


----------



## م-خالد (18 أكتوبر 2016)

م.ابوبكر البدي قال:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3dU_ChN8SY
> هذا شرح للربط بين التكلا والستاد وفيه الردود تجد رابط فيه اداة الربط بين الساب والتكلا
> في انتظار الشرح للمنشا الخرساني تكلا



شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس - اطلعت على الفيديوهات وهى مفيدة جدا - ان شاء الله فى وقت لاحق سانزل محاضرات تكلا خرسانة


----------



## msoror (22 أكتوبر 2016)

كده خلاص مهندس خالد المحاضرات والله رغم اني اعمل علي البرنامج من زمن الا اني استمتعت واستفدت من الدروس جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (26 أكتوبر 2016)

msoror قال:


> كده خلاص مهندس خالد المحاضرات والله رغم اني اعمل علي البرنامج من زمن الا اني استمتعت واستفدت من الدروس جزاكم الله خيرا



شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة - ان شاء الله ى وقت لاحق سانزل محاضرات تكلا خرسانة -- منشأ خرساني فقط


----------



## amrcivil (30 أكتوبر 2016)

*Tekla Structure*

محتاج نسخة من برنامج Tekla Structure بال Crack g لو حد عنده


----------



## م-خالد (12 نوفمبر 2016)

amrcivil قال:


> محتاج نسخة من برنامج Tekla Structure بال Crack g لو حد عنده



حتلاقيها فى المشاركة هنا واسفل تعليقات اليوتيوب للمحاضرة 1 - تحياتى


----------



## م-خالد (12 نوفمبر 2016)

https://youtu.be/xwNUGWYqoFM
المحاضرة السابعة عشر - تم الرد فيها على بعض الاستفسارات وكذلك شرح لعمل الـ truss


----------



## msoror (13 نوفمبر 2016)

ربنا يزيدك يا هندسة


----------



## mymk (14 نوفمبر 2016)

لمن فاتته المحاضرات السابقة
لمتابعة جميع المحاضرات السابقة لشرح برنامج Tekla Structure 
للمهندس / خالد جاد علي برنامج Telegram يرجي متابعة علي اللينك 

هنــــــــــا


----------



## msoror (22 نوفمبر 2016)

يا هندسة فين المبني الخرساني متشوقين


----------



## eng- badri (23 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على المجهود العظيم


----------



## م-خالد (25 نوفمبر 2016)

msoror قال:


> يا هندسة فين المبني الخرساني متشوقين



ان شاء الله عن قريب - صبرا وعذرا للانشغال


----------



## م-خالد (25 نوفمبر 2016)

eng- badri قال:


> شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على المجهود العظيم



بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (27 نوفمبر 2016)

almass قال:


> اتفضل يا بشمهندس روابط مباشره لاحدث الاصدارات
> 
> Download Trimbe Tekla Structures v21.1 SR5 Build 18616 x64
> Download Tekla Structures 2016 Build 81
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ما الفرق بين هذه الروابط حتى نختار ما نحتاج الى تحميله - مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (28 نوفمبر 2016)

تم نصب برنامج tekla 21 ولكن لدي مشكلة حيث لا يوجد كودات او مقاطع جاهزة للحديد اوروبية او امريكية مثل (IPE,HE,U) وبحث في ملفات البرنامج فلم اجده يرجى الحل رجاءا


----------



## م-خالد (29 نوفمبر 2016)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم ما الفرق بين هذه الروابط حتى نختار ما نحتاج الى تحميله - مع جزيل الشكر


رابط واحد لتكلا 2016 والباقى تكلا 21 - يوجد اسفل محاضرة 1 فى التعليقات فى اليوتيوب رابط انا حاطه لتكلا 20 وده اللى بشرح عليه وهو الاسهل والافضل - تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م-خالد (29 نوفمبر 2016)

سردار عزالدين علي قال:


> تم نصب برنامج tekla 21 ولكن لدي مشكلة حيث لا يوجد كودات او مقاطع جاهزة للحديد اوروبية او امريكية مثل (IPE,HE,U) وبحث في ملفات البرنامج فلم اجده يرجى الحل رجاءا



اعد تسطيب الانفيرومنت واختار ديفولت all - تقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (30 نوفمبر 2016)

م-خالد قال:


> رابط واحد لتكلا 2016 والباقى تكلا 21 - يوجد اسفل محاضرة 1 فى التعليقات فى اليوتيوب رابط انا حاطه لتكلا 20 وده اللى بشرح عليه وهو الاسهل والافضل - تقبل تحياتى



عفوا-راجعت-التعليقات-ولم-اجد-الرابط-هل-تتكرم-وتنسخه-هنا


----------



## سعدي نوفل (30 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكور مهندس خالد ياريت تعمل محاضرة لمشروع مبانى صغير بعيد عن الاستيل


----------



## م-خالد (30 نوفمبر 2016)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> عفوا-راجعت-التعليقات-ولم-اجد-الرابط-هل-تتكرم-وتنسخه-هنا



http://www.mediafire.com/file/sef08sinm83ie7m/Tekla.Structures.v20.0.SR5.rar
تحياتى يابشمهندس


----------



## م-خالد (30 نوفمبر 2016)

سعدي نوفل قال:


> مشكور مهندس خالد ياريت تعمل محاضرة لمشروع مبانى صغير بعيد عن الاستيل



ان شاء الله عن قريب - اللهم ربى يسر


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (1 ديسمبر 2016)

م-
خالد;3465630 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/sef08sinm83ie7m/Tekla.Structures.v20.0.SR5.rar
> تحياتى يابشمهندس



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## msoror (1 ديسمبر 2016)

طمنا عليك يا هندسة يا رب تكون بخير شفاك الله وعفاك


----------



## م-خالد (3 ديسمبر 2016)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس



بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (3 ديسمبر 2016)

msoror قال:


> طمنا عليك يا هندسة يا رب تكون بخير شفاك الله وعفاك



الحمد لله - نحمد الله ونشكر فضله - بارك الله فيك


----------



## parasismic (21 ديسمبر 2016)

م-خالد قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/sef08sinm83ie7m/Tekla.Structures.v20.0.SR5.rar
> تحياتى يابشمهندس


 شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد على الدورة القيمة .... 
رجاءا، هل رابط البرنامج يشمل النواة 32 بت؟


----------



## م-خالد (4 يناير 2017)

parasismic قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد على الدورة القيمة ....
> رجاءا، هل رابط البرنامج يشمل النواة 32 بت؟



لا الرابط لل 64 - بس هنا فى المنتدى ممكن تحصل 32 - ولكن لتكلا18 و 17 - تحياتى


----------



## parasismic (4 يناير 2017)

م-خالد قال:


> لا الرابط لل 64 - بس هنا فى المنتدى ممكن تحصل 32 - ولكن لتكلا18 و 17 - تحياتى



شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد.


----------



## احسان مسلم (15 يناير 2017)

لو سمحتو ممكن نسخه من يرنامج Tekls Structure V20


----------



## parasismic (15 يناير 2017)

احسان مسلم قال:


> لو سمحتو ممكن نسخه من يرنامج Tekls Structure V20



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...ef08sinm83ie7m/Tekla.Structures.v20.0.SR5.rar


----------



## anass81 (10 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيك مهندس خالد

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## م-خالد (4 مارس 2017)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس خالد
> 
> سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع



شكرا جزيلا ياهندسة وان شاء الله قريبا بنزل محاضرات تكلا كونكريت


----------



## م-خالد (12 مارس 2017)

https://youtu.be/mJU7cB_YZ64
رابط اول محاضرة لشرح tekla structure for concrete building

في هذه السلسلة ،، سوف اشرح كيفية استخدام برنامج تكلا لعمل نمذجة لمبنى من الخرسانة وكيفية وضع التسليح لجميع عناصر المبنى من ،، القواعد ،، رقاب الأعمدة ،، الميدات ،، الأعمدة ،، كمرات الاسقف والبلاطات الخرسانية و كيفية عمل المخططات التنفيذية الشوب درونج لحديد التسليح وعمل جداول الكميات لهذا المبنى
مرفق ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم فى الشرح - لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م.ابوبكر البدي (17 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم 
ننتظر شرح السقف الهوردي كانه على شكل مثلث 
يعني سيخ علوي فقط


----------



## م-خالد (7 أبريل 2017)

https://youtu.be/m8RUF-18G3c
المحاضرة الثانية لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م-خالد (15 يونيو 2017)

https://youtu.be/33-v0IQq4vk
المحاضرة الثالثة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م-خالد (27 يناير 2018)

https://youtu.be/jLKzGfXQaGs
المحاضرة الرابعة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م-خالد (25 فبراير 2021)

المحاضرة السادسة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م-خالد (4 مارس 2021)

المحاضرة السابعة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م-خالد (18 مارس 2021)

المحاضرة التاسعة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## م-خالد (3 أبريل 2021)

المحاضرة العاشرة لشرح المنشا الخرسانى بالتكلا - ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------

